# Leaders and lines and fish..Destin 7/4-11



## backbonz (Jul 1, 2020)

Hi y’all,
heading down this weekend. Mainly trout guy here so I have a few questions. Called SanDestin Orvis, but amazingly they have no fishing manager right now..

First, heres What I’ve got equipment wise. 9ft 7wt rod, Hydros reel.. Wt forward floating line, AirFlo streamer max short, 240 gr head.
I know these are cold water lines, but will have to do.

1. any pompano still cruising the beaches?
2. my number one question is about leader/tippet. What to do? Flouro? Nylon? Length? Lbs?

ive heard lady fish will tear up a leader pretty quick..

assuming if targeting pompano, can go lighter... my sink tip isn’t clear, does that matter? I’ve got some poly leaders and some sink tips I could add to the floating line too. 

thanks for any help.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

The pompano are pretty much gone until cooler weather. Ladyfish are fun, and there could be some whiting close to the shoreline and a spanish mackeral or two cutting through small bait. Also, lots of hand-sized fish with yellow fins that'll hurt like a mofo if they stick you, but I'm not sure what they're called. Daybreak is the best time to fish the shoreline. I'd use something like 25# flouro tied to the leader, but expect to lose a fly or two unless you go to wire. Have a good 4th down there.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Walk the beach early and you should have a shot or two at a redfish.


----------



## backbonz (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks, so maybe something like clousers on 25lb flouro tippet? How long does it need to be? Bummer on the pomps...a shot at a red would be great.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Clousers are good, and keep in mind that a lot of fish are feeding on sandfleas so maybe try something light colored and fat that'll sink to the bottom and jig back. Your tippet doesn't need to be very long, 8/10".


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

First Cast said:


> Clousers are good, and keep in mind that a lot of fish are feeding on sandfleas so maybe try something light colored and fat that'll sink to the bottom and jig back. Your tippet doesn't need to be very long, 8/10".


Agreed. However, I normally fish 3' tippets because your likely going to get bit off by something. I really like spoon flies assuming I am not trying to huck them a country mile. They seem to grab a fast beach cruising fishes attention. 
I should qualify all of the above with: I am a terrible caster but the above is my experience.


----------

